

HN menu bar too bright: I see a green bar above all other text. - Goose90053

&#60;eom&#62;
======
ScottWhigham
Or use a greasemonkey script like the ones here:
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=hacker+news&x=0&...](http://userscripts.org/scripts/search?q=hacker+news&x=0&y=0)

------
brk
Get more Karma, and you can change the top bar color. I think you need 250
karma to do this.

Start by submitting good stories and making valuable/insightful comments.

------
yan
That's why topcolor is a user-controlled variable. Mine is f6f6ef, so it
matches the background. Selected pages disappear though.

------
icey
Green? Serious question... Are you color-blind?

~~~
Goose90053
Serious answer: The bright orange/red bar saturates my red cone cells, leaving
an "afterglow" green bar burned into my vision. It fades away after a minute
or two.

